# Thoroughbred Mare : Possible Buy (critique?)



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I Want to be Yours, to be The One That Makes You Smile


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

She looks kind of stocky for a TB, and her neck seems rather short, but that might be the angle of the picture. She's very pretty, with a sweet, intelligent face.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, she does look rather stocky maybe like an appendix? she has a QH look to her for sure. I do think she is gorgeous and she does have the sweetest face


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

I think she is beautiful and has a kind face with beautiful eyes. She looks like the picture of good health.
What are your plans for her?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I ride Western but I want to ride English also. This is one reason I liked her because she is English. But isn't it harder to go from English to Western?

I show in 4-H and stuff like that also.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The only thing that may be hard from english to western would be the lack of contact/neck reining. I think she would look good either way. I really like her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think she's very, very cute. However I also have a heart for the mares (in spite of the "mareness" and moodiness they have  )


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Her back is a_ little_ on the longer side, but other than that she's beautiful. And I don't find it hard to believe that she is a full tb - does anyone remember how stocky Secretariat was? She looks like she'd do well western or english. I'd say go for it!


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

Very pretty  She has nice eyes too. Her neck is a little on the stocky side, but not bad. She also has a pretty nice shoulder. She looks like an all around nice horse


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I like her. 
I think she's built nice.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

actually i think she's very well built. she's got a pretty nice shoulder and her neck is proportionate to her body. She is a wee bit long backed but it's insignificant. it doesn't just glare at you. She's got a gorgeous head and a fairly nice throat latch (maybe a BIT on the thick side?)

it's not as unusual as it seems to have a TB who looks like and Appendix or even full QH. 

my mare looks like an Appendix (big stocky build and a thick head) and doesn't look nearly as good as this horse. but she's an OTTB!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

She's a beauty, there's no doubt about that. But I'd like to see some pictures of her movement. She has very thin legs compared to a stocky upper body and a short neck. Other than that, not much to complain of. She looks well taken care of and nicely muscled. I would really like to see pics of her undersaddle though ....


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like her, she has a very kind face and eye. As others have said she looks quite stocky. This could be that she is a bit on the fat side or maybe just over muscled. Only thing I didn't like was her thick neck and throat latch. If she is fat (can't really tell much from those pics) then the thickness may improve as she loses weight. All in all a very nice horse though


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I like her face and her stocky build and I am not a TB kind of person. I would, though, want pictures of her squared up and in person. I'm not real sure of those legs. 

http://www.ag.auburn.edu/~schmisp/ansc1000/horse-rear-leg.jpg


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I like her she is very cute=) She reminds me of my old horse Moriah. I miss Mo:?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like her as a hunter, but I just can't image this horse in western tack. She has a very nice classical TB build, which you really don't see that often (mostly you see sprinters). She is well muscled and I don't think this horse looks overweight. She is over the knee and slightly downhill with a slightly longer back paired with a fairly weak loin. I don't really see QH in her at all, other than the fact that she is stocky, she looks too elegant (sorry, I'm not a QH fan and this is an opinion).

Again, I really, really like this horse as a hunter.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I really like her as a hunter, but I just can't image this horse in western tack. She has a very nice classical TB build, which you really don't see that often (mostly you see sprinters). She is well muscled and I don't think this horse looks overweight. She is over the knee and slightly downhill with a slightly longer back paired with a fairly weak loin. I don't really see QH in her at all, other than the fact that she is stocky, she looks too elegant (sorry, I'm not a QH fan and this is an opinion).
> 
> Again, I really, really like this horse as a hunter.


I agree with this. I also think she would make a nice hunter. They say that they have shown her... but in what? Ask them if they have under saddle pictures!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Shes got good conformation and is very cute.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, she looks nice.  I love her sweet face, what a cutie! I think she looks good conformation-wise as well; she also has nice long legs.  I think she'd be good either way.


----------

